# Alias: Main RP thread



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome to The York
We don't expect you to last long.


Hello, wayward traveller! You've stumbled upon The York, one of the most unique and fascinating places in human history and no doubt have hundreds of questions about this fantastic city. As a guide, we will show you the stories of others who have entered the York, unknowingly, and achieved...mixed results.
This is their story.​


----------



## EPIC (Dec 12, 2009)

*Rei's Story*

Rei blinked, he couldn't see a thing in this place; everything was pitch black. He looked up to the sky and even that was black, the only light begin from the eclipse that was supposedly the "sun" of this place. He looked behind him and there was no sign of the portal he just went through. It was whether still there and couldn't be seen because of the scenery or it had already left. Either way, Rei felt that there was no turning back now, so he continued walking. He took his time with each step, the place was dark and anything could pop up out of nowhere. He readied himself, clutching his two blades that were perched at his side (strangely, he felt that he needed them, so he brought them prior to coming to this place). Suddenly, he felt something grab him and he quickly unsheathed his blades, only to find a... ghost, a female ghost.
"Please, help me." She cried. "I need your help." Rei continued looking at the woman, unflinching and unemotinal. "You're a reaper, aren't you? Please help me!" She continued asking.
"A reaper?" Rei said. "What is that?"
"You don't know? Where did you come from?"
"New York."
"I see, so you don't know what this place is, do you?"
"No."
"This is the York, the York before New York." She explained. "This is a kingdom ruled by death himself. Thankfully for you, this place is designed like New York, so if you know the place well, you won't get lost much." Rei sheathed his blades and began walking away. "Wait, where are you going?"
"Home."
"You can't, there is no way out of this place!"
"I'll find it."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 12, 2009)

Jesse looks around. It's black, everything is black. The lights in the club make enough lights to see that he was in a new club, maybe a whole new universe. Jesse takes more steps into this new club. There are still 'female intertainers' dancing about and waitresses carrying drinks, but there wasn't just humans, other humanoid creatures walked about.
"What is this fucking place?" Jesse mummbles to himself.
Someone right next to him heard his voice through the music he replies, "You don't know? Your new here, this place you stumbled upon is called The York. And inside The York, you are in the Sin. It's a club."
"Jesus Christ."Jesse sighs, then continues, "This is bullshit, what kind of joke is this!" Jesse grabs the man by the caller.
Everyone in the area stops.
"I wouldn't if I was you, you have no power in this universe." The man grins.
Jesse throws him on a table, and finds the exit. He leaves to discover the whole city is black.
Rubbing his face Jesse says, "What the fuck is this place?"


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Takeshi walked through the great city called the York.  He always took comfort in knowing that in this city, as long as you have money in your pocket, you can have everything a man could ever want.  Happily sighing as he looked at his gun shop, he said "Home sweet home."

As he went in to start his day of work, he saw a young woman with a large assault rifle walking into the shop.  Taking a good look at her, he said "How may I help you?"

The woman told him that she needed to make her new assault rifle with a smaller stock and a shorter barrel so that she could use it easier.  

Taking the rifle, Takeshi did a quick examination and, smiling, said "Not a problem, give me about 5 minutes".  4 and a half minutes later, he returned holding the gun with all the specifications the woman had wanted.  As he calculated how much it would be, he explained that he had put a shorter barrel on the gun but carved the inside so that the bullets would still fire just as far.

Taking a large swig of heavy whiskey and lighting a cigar, he began to clean his guns to keep him busy; he had not expected many customers today.


----------



## Jade (Dec 13, 2009)

Endlessly falling through a the void Eric couldn't comprehend what was going on. The last thing he could remember is tripping over his feet walking down the apartment stairs. When Eric regained consciousness something felt extremely out of place...the ground was wet and moist uttterly different from what he had fallen on. With his head shaken, Eric moved his towards his eye and began to rub it. With his left eye awake, what he saw was something that he couldn't imaging.

"Ughh...Where Am I?" Eric mumbled to himself shaking his head. "My hand's, feet they feel wet...They should be dry, shouldn't they?" Surveying his surroundings with quick glances the only pinpoint thing Eric could spot that it was dark and moist. Regaining himself Eric stood to his feet, brushing off some trash that had accumulated on his clothes.

"This doesn't seem right all.." Eric thought to himself panicking thinking of the situation. He reach around to his back to get his pills. His backpack survived the journey with him, Eric reached into a small pouch of the backpack and grabbed his bottle. Shaking the bottle 2 Valium dropped into his hand. Tilting his head back the pills slithered down his throat as he swallowed them. "I suppose I should try to find an exit out of wherever I am. This is all confusing the shit out of me." 
 With that, Eric walked forward looking around aimlessly to see where he had ended up.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 13, 2009)

After Mona jump off the empire state building and keeps free falling as her body hits something on 48 floor and blacks out for a few minutes. Then wakes up "Where am I, this is just a freaking dream, I am in a coma in a hospital somewhere." she said. Mona looks around and see everything is dark and black. "No dream, the thing I am on is so fluffly" the man said. "Hell, is still New York". Mona replies. "it's the York, it was here before New York" the man says."Could you take me down to the 3 floor then I will jump and could you skip your work for now" Juila ask? "Maybe, or I just get into trouble with my boss" the man says to her and flips a switch to go downward.

As the went down the floors they did not say much to each other, How cold the wind blows will blow you away intill your dying day. Life is nothing, but something is something else. Mona says with a horse voice. "You are new here and do you smoke because you have a sexy voice" the man ask? "Yes and I have not smoke since I was 15 and you are wondering what happen to my body, a scream fill the night will equal pain to me and a death will be annouce" Juila replies and jumps the last five floors and lands on her feet and starts walking in the night as she looks up at the  eclipse. As the man catch up to her "becarefull around here there are people than human around here that can hurt and kill you but you are a reaper right the man ask? "I don't know about that but is better here than New York" Mona replies. "Maybe, maybe not" the man says. As Mona pulls a hand to her neck and thinks about her boyfriend hanging himself yesterday and continues walking in the darkness feeling sad. The man turns is back is wondering if that woman been to hell and back and remember her the women with the deamon scars on her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Death*

_Rei's Story..._​
*Hello, Rei."* Says a voice.

Rei looks up. A man dressed in a completely black suit stands in front of him, an AK-47 slung carelessly over his shoulder. A cigarette is clenched in his teeth, and he holds a pocket watch in one hand. The pocket watch is a pure, shining silver, and spiraling patterns are laid out in what appears to be platinum. He smiles slightly. *"I see you've finally found The York."*

_Jesse's Story..._​
Rubbing his face Jesse says, "What the fuck is this place?"

*"The York."* Death says calmly, glancing down at his pocket watch with a sudden interest. *"A haven, you might say For lost travelers."* He looks down at Jesse and smiles, though there is no warmth behind it, nor behind his coal black eyes. *"Are you a lost traveler, Jesse Wagner? You certainly have no true place to call home. Being disowned by your parents is always difficult of course, but you seem to have taken it especially badly."*

_Eric's Story..._​
*"My, my."* Death said, lounging in a chair behind Eric. *"Eric. You're taking this much more calmly than I would have expected...but I don't expect now, do I?"* He chuckled. *"I just know. Hello Eric. I think we're going to be great friends."*

_Mona's Story..._​
*Little suicide attempt didn't work out quite as planned?"* Death asked, appearing before Mona. He smirked. *"Not get a chance to reunite yourself with your poor boyfriend?"* He let out a mocking laugh. *"But don't get the wrong idea Mona, I'm not amused."* he held out his hand, and an image of a man appeared. he was tall, black, and scowling heavily towards Mona. *"The thing you hit? On the...48th floor, I believe? It was this man. Black Star. He was one of my reapers. You hit him, you killed him. And I want you to take his place."*


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2009)

_Kiya..._

The giggling continued to erupt from Kiya as she went through the door.  Her mind reeled at the dizzy feeling she received before the world went dark for a moment.  “Whoa…” she said her eyes widening before her vision returned to her.  What appeared to her was blackness, not the darkness of moments before but as if the world around Kiya had been dipped into an inkpot.  

“I don’t think I want to try this again…” Kiya mumbled her wide eyes taking in the scenery around her.  “This just seems…wrong…”  She turned to reenter the door and tell her friends she wanted off this ride, unfortunately when her hand attempted to turn the handle it wouldn’t budge.  “Hey guys?” Kiya said knocking on the door.  “Hey guys?!” she started to become a little more frantic as she called for her friends and her rapping became heavier.  “GUYS?!” Kiya practically screamed, panic setting in.

There continued to be no answer as Kiya began beating her fists on the door her cries falling on the cold marble before.  “Please…” her voice turned from alarm to pleading as her hands ran down the door before and she laid her head on the entry.  The coolness of the portal helped sooth Kiya as her heart began to slow it’s thudding.  “This isn’t good…” she mumbled squeezing her eyes shut, causing a single tear to run its course down her flushed cheek.  “Okay.  Get control of yourself and find a safe place to rest until these drugs are out of your system.”  

Straightening up Kiya took a deep breath and steeled herself against anymore strange visions before her.  A feeling of aloneness began to settle on her shoulders as she turned and looked around her.  “Some place safe…” Kiya said brushing her hair back and proceeding down the alley and toward the street, unsure of the other horrors she might see.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 13, 2009)

Mion had been in Sin for a year now, she had landed herself a job as a stripper, my wouldn't her parents be proud. Then again, they were probably happy she was out of their hair. She danced, removing piece by piece of clothing slowly and in time with the music. 

Was this heaven, was this Hell? It was all the same to her. All she knew was that this was home now, but even here, it was no different. People were shit and chance prevailed over everything else. It was luck that got her here, luck that would have these men come at this time to watch her, and luck that one man would get especially drunk and rowdy and pounce on her like a hunter in the middle of her dance. 

He pinned her down on the centre stage. The bouncers didn't care, women were fair game here. But he was someone new to the York. He didn't understand that certain people had certain abilities. He ripped off her top. It was going to come off anyways in the next few seconds.

"I'm gonna rape you bitch. right in front of everyone."

"That's nice." Mion said soulessly, "The only question remains as to who I am? I already flipped my coin this evening. Who am I? Sugar or spice? Naughty or nice? Heaven or Hell?" Mion said as he looked into her eyes. The look turned from one driven by lust to one of terror. He screamed, frantically rubbing something off of himself. Mion knew what they were. Cockroaches. Flying ones too. He seemed to be choking as they crawled into his mouth. He had a seizure. Mion stood up, kicked him non chalantly off the stage and continued her act.

Something different for the crowd. She might get a good tip today.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> *"The York."* Death says calmly, glancing down at his pocket watch with a sudden interest. *"A haven, you might say For lost travelers."* He looks down at Jesse and smiles, though there is no warmth behind it, nor behind his coal black eyes. *"Are you a lost traveler, Jesse Wagner? You certainly have no true place to call home. Being disowned by your parents is always difficult of course, but you seem to have taken it especially badly."*



Jesse's hands curl into fists.
"How dare you talk to me like that, you fucking punk!" Jesse yells at the man standing infront of him before throwing a punch.
With blazing speed Death side steps the attack.
*"Now, now is that the way to treat someone who's going to offer you amazing power." *Death responds to the attack in a slightly mocking tone.
"Who the fuck are you and what is this power?!" Jesse demands.
*"I am Death, and I want you to become one of my Reapers."* Death answers with an empty grin.
"What kind of powers would come with being a Reaper?" Jesse calmed down a little his fists unclentched.
Death appears to be thinking and replies, *"Judging by your past and your personallity. Pyrokenisis. Hold out you hand."*
Jesse holds out his right hand as commanded. Death snaps his fingers and a fireball the size of a baseball appears in his right hand. Jesse gets a huge grin across his face. He closes his hand into a fist putting out the fire and adds, "I accept."
*"You will be now known as Pyro. Come to the Satue of Liberty."* Death tells Jesse before vanishing leaving Pyro standing there grinning.
---
On the way to the Statue of Liberty Jesse runs into that man he met in Sin. He must have left the Sin after Jesse and didn't see him.
"Well look what I've found." The man says.
"Fuck off, I have no time fore your shit." Jesse pushes him to the side and walks by him.
The man yells, "I'm going to teach you a thing or too, you inconciderate bastard!"
The man punches Jesse in the back of the head making Jesse fall to a knee.
"Wrong move asshole." Jesse says getting up and turning to face the man.
The mans eyes widen as in each of Jesse's hands in a fireball each as big as a basketball.
"What are you...?" The man is obviously shitting his pants.
With a grin Jesse says, "You can call me, Pyro."
The man attemps to run away screaming, "Don't kill me!"
Pyro laughs as he throws his fireballs one after another, connecting with the mans back melting his skin anf flesh. Screams of pain can be heard for blocks. Pyro lets out a little cuckle and continues his way towards the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 13, 2009)

There is more than more than one reason for jumping, even that man die to save and who the hell are you" Mona ask? *"My name is death and I will give you power, die or take a great power"* Death replies. "I take the power and be boss around by you, or this is another way to sell my soul to the devil"Mona says. *You could do that any time if you like, but first finish the job that Black Star started"* Death says. What the hell, how I am going to do that when I got nothing on me and how I am going to finish it when I do not know about Mona ask him as she became angry? *"By this"* Death replies and makes a earthquake under neith Mona's feet. Mona stands her ground with out falling over and she ran over to him and tries to punch him as Death pulls out a switchblade and pulls it towards her neck. *Calm down you are not going die, yet* Death says.

Tell me where I am going and I am going to kill"Mona demanded. *You will be going to a parking deck, Black star know there was some weird stuff going on in there or he already took care off it before you fell on him. * Death replies. "You want me to wonder into this parking deck in the debt of man I kill" Mona ask? *"Yes"* Death says and also hands her six switchblades. Mona smiles coldly "If I get my hands on a car, no problem to you if steal one do you?" Death returns the same cold smile on Mona's face *"We will see how you do with your powers* Death replies. Mona walks away to the parking deck to see anything is up.


----------



## Jade (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> _Eric's Story..._​
> *"My, my."* Death said, lounging in a chair behind Eric. *"Eric. You're taking this much more calmly than I would have expected...but I don't expect now, do I?"* He chuckled. *"I just know. Hello Eric. I think we're going to be great friends."*



Eric froze when he heard a voice silently echo through his ears. His fist's were casually getting wetter, not because of the environment but he was slowly becoming unnerved. With his pill bottle in hand he casually took another Valium. He decided it was not best to turn around nor answer the voice that called to him.

Continuing down the narrow tunnel Eric came to a stop, he wondered if it was the right decision not to acknowledge the voice he heard. Opening his eye a little wider, he saw a scant of light above and a ladder straight ahead. "Whatever that voice was...It seemed to know who I was." Eric thought to himself climbing the ladder."I should be taking this more seriously...I've go not no clue in hell were I am, not to mention what the hell that voice was. Death it called itself?"

Cautiously moving upward on the ladder that seemed extraordinarily . His head came to stop, slamming into an object that move somewhat when his head hit. "Oh...Shit...Shit!" Eric yelled as his foot gave out on him when his head hit the object. "Fuck...Is this gonna be it" Eric thought to himself while falling. Free falling Eric came to a sudden stop when he felt something getting pulled out of him. "What? I'm not dead? M-m-my head isn't touching the ground is it?" Eric frantically mumbled. "My back..feel's like something came out of it...friend it hurts!" Eric screamed in agony. He tilted his head over and saw a black robed individual standing over him.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> *Death*
> 
> _Rei's Story..._​
> *Hello, Rei."* Says a voice.
> ...




Rei looked at the man conspicuously, not knowing what to think except for he gave off the scent of death- which stunk. "Who are you? Why am I here?" Rei tried to ask calmly, but he can tell this guy knew alot about this placed called "York" and Rei wanted answers- fast. He clutched onto his blades in case there was a chance this guy wasn't as friendly as he appeared, which seemed true for a guy who smells like Death incarnate.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Mion had been in Sin for a year now, she had landed herself a job as a stripper, my wouldn't her parents be proud. Then again, they were probably happy she was out of their hair. She danced, removing piece by piece of clothing slowly and in time with the music.
> 
> Was this heaven, was this Hell? It was all the same to her. All she knew was that this was home now, but even here, it was no different. People were shit and chance prevailed over everything else. It was luck that got her here, luck that would have these men come at this time to watch her, and luck that one man would get especially drunk and rowdy and pounce on her like a hunter in the middle of her dance.
> 
> ...



After closing time of his shop, Takeshi figured he would go out and have a drink at the best place to get one: the Sin.

Walking into the club, he saw a young, very sexy stripper dancing with a man on the bottom of the stage, but he noticed the man looked like he had just seen a ghost.

Finishing his first beer almost immediately after it was served to him, he went up to the stripper.  Lighting a cigar, he said "Looks like looking good and taking off your clothes isn't your only talent," gesturing at the man on the ground.  "Careful darling, abusing something that unique could land you in some trouble."

Takeshi threw a meager two dollars at her feet and strolled off to his table, sipping on his next beer.  Looking at her, he blew a sarcastic kiss her way.


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 13, 2009)

It seemed like the train took longer than normal to reach its destination. To make matters worse Ryan was the only one on the train. Earlier that day the police wanted him to investigate a murder so that's were he was headed. Eventually the train came to a halt and Ryan walked outside with a uncaring look on his face. The station was very quiet only having a few people here and there which was very unusual for this time of day. 

As Ryan walked outside he saw New York covered in black, almost as if it wasn't New York."...Some sort of light refraction?" Ryan grabbed his shades from his pocket and threw them on. He continued to walk down the street toward the meeting place but the blackness didn't go away. "Tch there's a perfectly reasonable explanation for all this.'

Ryan finally got to the site but there was nobody there. It was a long dark alley, like any other  it had some trash, fire escapes, dumpsters. But there wasn't even any look that there had been a murder here recently. "Is this some kind of joke? I've got a little sister I have to take care of and they want to pull shit like this on me? If this is some kind of joke then do come out officers."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 13, 2009)

Mion bent over, picking up the $2 and continued to dance. It was money and she wasn't so foolish as to snub her nose at it. Besides, her manager would not be pleased if he saw her leaving it. However as the man blew the kiss it struck a nerve with her. She didn't know why as she was used to verbal abuse, even physical abuse but something about him set her off a little. A decision had to be made, she slowly reached into her underwear and drew out a shiny coin. People around the dance floor stopped as she did so. 

"Seven minutes of Heaven or Seven minutes of Hell. What will it be I wonder?" Mion said playing with the coin.

Whenever she did this, something would happen. The coin flipped into the air and was caught. She looked at the coin and then looked at the $2 man and smiled. She signalled to the DJ that her shift was over and he called for another girl. All the male watchers got out of the way as walked down the stairs and slowly walked to the $2 man.

She smiled sweetly at the men who made a path for her. She was completely different from the girl that was on stage. She walked over to the man and looked into his eyes.

The coin came up tails. Shion. Lucky him.

The illusion was cast and the man was thrown into a world where his senses were elevated in euphoria, seeing visions of her having wild sex with him, multiple times, pleasing the man in ways he could only imagine. She watched and then whispered.

"Um...please be careful sir..." Shion said timidly, "I know you may be having a nice time just now but this place is pretty bad. I thank you for your advice but I've been here for quite some time now. In return for your concern though I hope I'm not too rude in giving you a little advice. Please be careful what you say and who you say it to. You might not be so lucky next time....I wasn't..." Shion said sadly, remembering her past.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 13, 2009)

The woman just might have surprised Takeshi, a rare occurrence even in the Sin.  He could sense another person inside of that woman.  Was the woman before just another illusion?  No, it could not have been, he would have known at some point.  This truly was a different person.  

"What's your name?  Or rather what's the current you's name?  Your other personality fascinates me almost as much as the fact that the two of you can coexist in the same body."

Finishing off his third beer, he said softly "Despite you thinking I was lucky that your more gentle half emerged, I can assure you that if you truly believe a whelp like you has the right to threaten me, then you are sorely mistaken."

As he got up to go to another table, he told her "Oh yeah, and by the way, sex in an illusion isn't nearly as great as in real life, sweetheart.  You should try it some time."

Leaving the table, he purposely bumped into a pompous old man.  As the old man yelled "Hey, watch it bub!" Takeshi had already picked out several hundred dollars from the man's pocket and continued on his way to another table.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 14, 2009)

Shion smiled sweetly to Takeshi and was about to turn around when she was slammed to the ground by her hair.

"What do you think you're doing?! Leaving a song halfway through? And using your abilities on customers too?! OK, the first one, fine, he hadn't paid for that, but the second guy? I suppose we're lucky you held back. You used the seven minutes on that other woman remember? She turned into some nympho now, which is fine with me but sometimes it gets a bit....anyway! You need to be disciplined for it" The large man said. He had red circles around his eyes, which were yellow and he had many piercings. He was the guy in charge of the girls in Sin, and one badass mutha. Him and Shion were on good terms with each other, which is a lot more than can be said about most of the girls who were dancing.

"M...my coin...it told..." Shion started

"I don't give a darn about that thing. You'll finish the day in the BDSM room." he yelled, Shion shook her head frantically

"No! I'm sorry...it won't.."

"Shut it! Get in there!" he shoved Shion towards the room, "actually, wait." he reached into her underwear, Shion going completely red as he did so. He pulled out the coin. "Don't go changing into Mion either. Last time you did that the customer was....well it took us a week to clean up."

Shion screamed as she was dragged away, not because of the impending hours of punishment but for her coin. "GIVE IT BACK!! ARRRGGHHH" it was close to torture for her, so much so that the physical abuse that came upon her barely registered.

A few hours later she came out, various marks and burns all over her body and she ran to the cashier, with the $2 the man had given earlier. "Change...please....a silver dollar if you got one...." she said practically begging. The cashier looked at her and then gave her 2 silver dollars. Shion immediately flipped it and looked at the result and sighed in relief as it came up tails

"Ah...that's what I did in there. I was good and took my punishment. I don't know what Mion would have done if it was her turn and she didn't get it." she said, the cashier nodded.

Finally though her shift was over. Now she could have a little fun. She went into the changing room, the other girls happy it was Shion, got changed and left the club. The black marble like quality about The York made her feel at home, especially at night. It was much better than the green, blue and yellow, this is what it was about. Black and White. Most people around these parts wore black as well. No-one really wanted to stand out, there were things out there, very dangerous things that were looking for an easy target. Shion saw one such person staggering around.

She was....beautiful. A blonde, with a lovely figure and an innocent look in her eyes, like a deer in headlights. It reminded her of how she used to be. Normally you don't talk to strangers, especially not in this part of town. Whilst Sin was the No. 1 place to be, there were clubs around that tried to emulate it, offering all sorts of depravity, reeling men and women in as customers or slaves. The employees at Sin were treated rather well in comparision. She did have friends who ended up in the Carnage or the Pit. She hadn't heard from them in months. This blonde was like a nice bit of cheese for the rats in the city, but should Shion help her. The coin came out.

Tails. Again. 'My my Shion aren't you getting a nice long run today?' a dark voice came from within her. Shion laughed nervously and approached the blonde.

"Um...excuse me miss. I think you're a little lost? Or perhaps you are a bit new to the York? Um... if you don't mind, shake my hand, as if we've agreed to something...." Shion stuck out her hand, the blonde looked at it. Two rather menacing thugs were heading their way, each with a hand going into their inside pocket. Guns. both Shion and Mion hated them.

"Quickly! before they get here!" Shion urged.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 14, 2009)

As Mona enters the parking deck hears footsteps from other people or her own. "How slicks are these cars, nothing will come to them, they will only rust and die and end up at the junk yard, when people are done with them, same as me" Mona says and looks at her hands as there is scars, double crosses burn into one of hands, and bullet holes in the other. Mona did not hear the heels of a women "are you lost"she ask as two other women and three men came out of the darkness and surrounds Mona. "I was wondering when somebody slice the silence, bring it" Mona says. Mona was not in the mood to kill any one, but herself and scares them by making a earthquake shattering the concreate floor as one of the man and one of the women fall to the next level of the parking deckas the cars on that floor fell to the next floor as the others ran up to the next one as one scream "who and what she is." "My name is Toph Toph screams back and runs after them.

Toph ran out the door behind her and follows the sign going upward. "She can't stop our gang and our leader ditch us" the man with red hair. "No way" a women with blonde hair with black highlights. Mona smirks and unsheathes two of her switchblades as quiet and quick as she can snuck up on the man with red hair and slices and cuts him badly in the back of the neck and higher back. The other man and women pulled out there own weapons and attacks Toph as she pulls up rocks and blocks their attacks,If you want to be spare, give one of your cars and never come back here again or I plain kill you Mona says looking at the man with red hair you look drunk and fell down for losing too much blood already. "Shut up, we won't lose" the blond with high lights said. Got personal and Mona got in her face Really Mona ask? and stabs her with one of the switchblades and slice her stomache with the other.

Mona looks around and sees the other chicken out and run before she had a chance to beat and killed them. She started to coughing  up blood and her neck started to bleed were the recent stiches are and got dizzy and sits down near a war till it past and find somewhere to patch herself up.
__________________


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 14, 2009)

Pyro arrives at what appears to be a dock. Small boats taking passengers to and from the Statue of Liberty. A man signals to Pyro to get on his boat. Pyro jumps on the boat.
"Hello, sir. My name is Jimmy." The man tells Pyro before starting up the boat.
"Does it look like a give a shit?" Pyro asks as he relaxes and the boat takes off.
"No, sir, I guess not sir." The man relies.
Its a long five minutes before they finially reach the statue. Pyro jumps off, digs in his pockets and tosses Jimmy two bucks. Jimmy catches the money like seaguls plucking a fry out of the air.
"Thank you sir!" Jimmy says as he starts up his boat and drives away.
Pyro turns around and starts walking to the enterance.
"Look at all of these goths..." Pyro mumbles to himself.
Pyro can hear them mumbling stuff like "he must be new" and "is he a Reaper".
Pyro opens the enterance door and the first thing Pyro notices is a sign. The sign reads: Reapers on the elevator only. Only Reapers allowed on top floor.
_"Simple enough."_
Pyro steps into the elevator and pushes the buttom for the top floor.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 14, 2009)

Walking down the alley Kiya couldn’t place where she was.  Vaguely she felt as if she had just left the spot, yet everything was black with a slight shine and the sky.  The sky unnerved her the most causing her to pause and shield her eyes as she looked toward what she thought was an eclipse.  For a what seemed to be a long period of time, Kiya looked toward the sky though not looking directly at the sun.  Eventually she lowered her hand and looked toward the black marble beneath her feet.  “Did an eclipse happen?”  Kiya mused for a moment.  “No I could have sworn it was evening.”  Again her mind wondered.  “Even if…it should have passed by now.  It’s as if time has stopped…”  Kiya shivered at the thought and proceeded down the alley.

With a mind Kiya assumed was still under the possession of the drug she had taken early she looks at the woman that appeared before her.  Kiya’s eyes were slightly confused as she spoke to her.  “Lost?  No…I mean…Yes…I mean…I don’t know what I mean…”  She paused.  “I know my way around…wait…The York?”  Kiya had heard the big apple called by many names but she didn’t remember that one.  

It was then the woman mentioned the men coming.  “Agreed?”  Kiya was still confused and wondered if it was the drugs, a dream, or something she didn’t want to think about for a moment.  Again her eyes fell to the men quickly approaching.  Normally she would just run figuring that a mugging or possibly worse was nearing her.  But, Kiya looked back to the dark haired woman and wondered just for a moment if this was real.  That was when her hand gently grasped the others, causing the men to pause for a moment.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Vivi had just turned down the unlit alleyway, stumbling over her (flashy, completely unneeded) white dress, _why had she worn the goddamn thing_, when she felt the ground shift under her feet. 

She ignored it at first; the ground was always uneven back here, but as she kept walking past where she knew the exit of the alley was, everything remained...dark. Vivi rubbed her eyes and looked around her, but nothing changed. All the buildings were black, and so was the sky, black without a hint of stars.

Most distressingly, she was nowhere near where she had been when everything was "normal". In front of her loomed a jet black Statue of Liberty.

"What in the world?" She asked herself, ashamed of her increased heart beat and dry mouthed fear.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 15, 2009)

Toph keeps listening to her heartbeat as she did hear a car pulled up and hits a few trashcans and the barrel going in, he hits the breaks just in time before hitting one one of the falling cars. "I must have one too many at a club" Mark says and sobbers up quickly for looking around and seeing the mess. "What the hell happen, must be the thugs again" he says to himself and runs up to the first level. Toph hears someone and stands up and leans against the wall and walks downward. "Must be a new reaper with new powers" Mark said and hears somebody's foot steps. and ran in Toph's direction and sees Toph as she blacks out and Mark catches her and takes her too a room with a bed. "Keith" Toph mutter. Mark shrug to whoever Keith is and starts patching her up neck.

As Toph wakes up oh dam looking as her sweater is off is in her white lacy corset. "Finally you are awake, you look so hot" Mark say. "Shut up, I am not hot" Toph says with a horse sexy voice. "Take it easy, don't want to scratch your voice any more, name Mark" Mark says. Name is Toph and thanks for not killing me" Toph says. "Whatever, what is your real name, I been building and storing cars since I was 16" Mark says. You do not need to know that " Toph says and gets up and puts on her red sweater. Mark toss her a key "Take a car and heres some advice go to the Statue of Liberty, there are the reapers are hanging out." You will not be able to see your car again" Toph says. 'Fine with me, just take care of it, it's better than sitting here in the garage collecting dust Mark says. Mona nods and leaves the room with Mark following her to level 4.

Mark show her the car she be getting, a dodge viper srt 10. Mind keeping it for a bit, I want to walk Mona replies. "I should be taking you to a doctor" Mark says. "I do not need one" Toph replies could not really argu with him as Mark wrap his arms around her and Toph move away from him quickly.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Vivi stepped forward despite feeling as if her legs were frozen in shock. Crowds of people dressed in again, black, swarmed around the base of the Statue, calling out to each other or speaking in hushed tones. She forced her way into the crowd and tugged at sleeves. 

"Hello? "What's going on here? Where is this?"

Though a few people sneered and shook her off, she found answers from no one else. She seemed to be the only person unaware of where she was and what was happening.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 15, 2009)

Pyro's elevater stops at the the 3rd floor from the top.
"Must not go all the way up."
When Pyro walks out of the elevator everyone on the floor is staring at him.
Pyro gets a small grin, "Whats up, bitches?"
A man gets out of his chair and walks over to Pyro and stops only inches away.
"You don't look like any goth I've ever seen." The man gumbles.
Pyros grin fades, "Do I look like one of those pale-skinned, make-up wearing, black clothes fuckers?" Pyro retalleates.
"Hmmm, point taken. So then your a Reaper?" The man points out the obvious in a question.
"No shit."
"Alright then, whats your power." The man says taking a couple staps back, not knowing what to expect.
Pyros grin returns as he hold out his hand.
"Is that it? You can hold out your hand?" Someone in the group of people asks.
Pyros grin fades once more and he looks aggrivated, a fireball the size of a basketball appear in his hand, "Mother fucker, you want to become charcoal!"
"Calm down, it was a joke!" he relies, "We all knew you had a power!"
Pyro closes his hand, putting out the flame.
"Whats your name?" The man that first approched him asks.
"Pyro." He relies as he gets welcomed by the other Reapers.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 16, 2009)

"Whats the matter, does this has to do with Keith" Mark ask? "Go frek yourself some where Toph says cold voice and cold eyes. "Sorry, did not mean to struck your sadness with a sharp knive to your heart" Mark says as he gets in and starts the engine. The sound of the engine calm Toph down"can i drive and first we are stopping at a cafe before heading to the docks" "Both are fine with me" Mark says and slides over and Mark slides over for Mona can get in. "Let's see what this thing got" Mona says and revs the engine and puts it in 2 gear. Speeding down the ramps down to the main floor and out the entrance. "You must be street racer before entering the York" Mark says. But it really not enough to keep me going Mona replies.

Speeding down the street to a cafe near the docks getting their cups of tea with honey in it. "How much is a tune up" Toph ask? "How about you hang out for a night with me and the tune up will be free" Mark ask? Are you asking me on a date is no and I really would flip you on the hood of the viper right now" Toph replies. "Come on I have a boat, that a friend let me use once in a while Mark says. Toph sips her tea and follows Mark to the boat. Why have you not scream at me for being rude and cold to you Toph ask? "Deep down you are a nice person, even if you do not show it Mark replies. "Not everybody will show the same way you do and you know that Toph says and gets into the boat as Mark gets in and starts it and starts the boat as he nod as they head towards the the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 16, 2009)

It was long after Rei's chat with "Death" that he found himself near a place called Sin. Strangely, it seemed to be a busy place for a town so dark and eerie. From what he can tell he must be in New York City, but he wasn't sure and decided not to think about it. He walked around for awhile until he a gang of ghouls appeared in front of him. One huge ghost with a club and 5 smaller, normal- sized ghosts. Seemingly, they've been itching for a fight and seeing a person two swords seemingly fit their interest. But Rei ignored them, and walked right past them. Insulted, the large ghost took Rei by the collar and threw him threw the doors of the Sin club. Rei flipped and bounced on the floor, ran into a table, and crashed into a group of chairs. The ghouls laughed and mocked him. He stood up, wiped himself off, and said "Excuse me" to the people who were making out right next to him. He took a sword and walked slowly towards the group of ghosts. Suddenly, a blue, flame-like aura surrounded him as the smaller ghosts charged at him. Then one was quickly stabbed in the stomach, by not just Rei's sword, but a spectral sword that was able to harm him, killing the him and causing him to vanish. But that only frightened the ghouls for a moment and they began to charge at Rei again. Rei summoned his sword spirit and slashed at another one and cut their chest stopping them in their tracks, created a huge cut in another ghouls torso, and stabbed the shoulder of another ghost. Still, they continued and Rei finished them all off one by one. Then, the larger ghoul took his club and slammed Rei's head and batted him into the ceiling. Rei fell on the floor with a huge thump. The large ghost was about to finish him off until Rei summoned another spirt, this time on with a shield, that blocked the attack and stabbed the ghost a few times. Rei stood up and slashed at the large ghosts chest. Then, the summoned spirit transformed into a panther and pounced onto the large ghoul. The large ghoul hit it with his club, but it got caught and its attack continued onto his eyes and forehead. The ghoul struggled to get it off, but with it only ending up with his face torn off. He fell to the ground and vanished. The spirit was desummoned and Rei took a seat near the bar.
"Woah, that was the quite the show." The bartender, a blonde woman in a tuxedo, said to Rei as she was washing a glass. Rei simply remained silent. "You're a reaper, aren't you?" She asked.
"Supposedly." Rei said.
"Supposedly? You don't know?" She asked retorted putting down her glass. Rei, again, remained silent. "You new here?" She continued. "Well, A reaper is..."
"I know." Rei suddenly interrupted.
"Woah, touch-y, touch-y..." She silently remarked, "Want a drink?"
"No."
"You're not one to talk, are you?"
"..."
"I guess not..."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 16, 2009)

The men approached the two girls with smiles on their faces.

"Hey come on pretty ladies, you wanna party?" One said in a gruff voice, he spat at the ground.

"You ...um...better stop right there! Please..." Shion said nervously, "She's my property, you saw us making the deal."

"I didn't see anything, did you Tony?" One grinned

"Nope, she's fair game bitch. We'll send some goons out for you."

One of them pushed Shion to the ground and she fell on her bruised and beaten ass. They went for Kiya, who seemed still a little spaced out. The pair of them started groping at her. These guys were the Bruisers of carnage and the 2 or 3 men that were coming towards Shion, were the Goons. All had powers which gave them some sort of physical advantage but in comparision to the veritable Gods that were walking around The York, they were minnows. They were in charge of getting new employees to work at the seedy club, but as their name suggested were low level, most not taking the next step in developing their powers.

Shion had hit her head on the pavement and was groggy, she was reaching inside her coat for something as she shook the cobwebs off. 

Shion saw a blur infront of her, of two bald men attempting to take the blonde away into the depths of Hell. 

"Where is it? I can't do anything until I know!" Shion said crying as she fumbled around. Then she felt it. The coin. She took it out and flipped it. It seemed to take an eternity to drop but it finally did and the hopeful eyes looked at the result. The teary eyes changed into ones filled with rage and madness, but was it too late? 

Mion yelled as she got up, a primal scream that had the goons and the bruisers stop and turn. Mion stripped off her long leather coat and was sporting black leather trousers and a black bra, which only barely covered the horrific marks she had suffered before. More noticable however, was the long black whip she had wrapped around her body, with one swift motion, it came loose and had already blinded one of the goons who was coming towards her. The whip had quite literally exploded through the mans eyes as blood streamed from the eye sockets and he fell to the ground in agony. She armed her left hand with a claw.

"No illusions this time. I just got seven shades of shit beaten out of me and I wanna hurt someone. Bad." She growled.

Mions whip snaked out again, slashing horribly at the man already screaming at the loss of his eyes and he soon lost his right ear, nose and finally his adams apple, causing the screams to abruptly stop, first due to the loss of his voice, and then more permanently as his blood poured into his lungs. The second goon was cautious and stood back. He smiled and then leaped very high. His ability was obviously jumping. Not a terribly useful one against someone with a whip. As he was in midjump, Mion dashed forwards, snaking the whip around his legs, causing an abrupt end to his fight against gravity. Mion roared in rage and with all her stregth spun the man around and sent him crashing into the corner of a building. 

The two bruisers were not best pleased and dropped Kiya unceremoniously and walked ominously to Mion. She once again flipped a coin and was disappointed with the result, looks like they would live for now. Mion turned her back to them and showed them what was tatooed on it.

'Property of Sin' she turned her head and glanced at them. "You sure you wanna fuck with Death?" If the coin had come up heads she would have stuck them in an illusion and tortured the living hell out of them, her other half forced the flip.

The men stopped and shook with rage. "Get outta here!" They shouted at Kiya.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 16, 2009)

The lounge gets akwardly silent.
*"Well I'm glad to see you met one of the new Reapers roaming about The York."* Death says addressing averyone in the room; he turns to Pyro, *"I'm glad you made it Pyro, we need to talk about your first assignment."*
Pyro starts grinning, "What'll it be boss."
An elbow sticks Pyro side with enough force to wind him a whispering voice follows, "You idiot, don't address him like that. He could take you out without trying."
Death hand Pyro a picture, a brief decription and possible locations on his target. Pyro's eyes widen, on the picture is one of the most beautiful women he ever seen.
Pyro is accually speachless, "What... what did she do?"
*"Nothing, it's just her time."* Death explains then vanishes.
The otheres are looking over Pyro's shoulder and see this woman on the picture.
"Harsh," One says, "She's definitly a 10."
Pyro can almost hear death whisper in his ear, *"This isan't the time to have a heart"*
Pyro shoves the picture and the description into his back pocket. Without a word to the others he calls the elevator, walking in, and takes it back down to the main floor. He exits the building and sits on the neerest bench. He makes a small fireball - no bigger then a lighters flame- and stares into it.
_"Shes beautiful, but so what? I'm a Reaper, this is what I do, this will be all I do. Alright let's kill this bitch."_ Pyro thinks to himself, closes his hand and walks towards the docks with his newly found strength.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 16, 2009)

Vivi balled her fists in her dress, choking back her emotion.

_Something is wrong..but this can't be real...surely this is a joke, a dream..._

*"This is more real than any world you've ever known,"* a voice said from beside her. Vivi jumped and turned her head to follow the sound. A man dressed in all black (_just like everyone here_, she thought spitefully) was the source. But he had a hood pulled over his head, and in the gloomy lighting she couldn't make out his face.

*"Welcome to the York."*

"The...York? You mean New York. This is the city."

The man chuckled and Vivi winced at the sound.

*"No, Al-Lisan, this is no longer your city. This is the York. A place where you can gain...power."*

_He couldn't be serious,_ Vivi thought. This was a crazy man.

"What did you call me?" she asked, tackling the easy part of his statement.
*
"You are Al-Lisan. It means "of the tongue". Everyone in the York has such an alias, relating to their inner nature and power. This is your name from now on. Vivi is no more."*

Crazy. Simply insane. "I've got to go, I need to meet my friends and _you_ are obviously talking to the wrong person--"

She spun around but the man was still in front of her. Stepping backwards, she brushed against his chest.

"W-what?" she said, her voice dangerously close to breaking. "How..."

*"This is my world, Al-Lisan,"* the man said. *"And you are mine. Now I will show you your gifts."*

He unfolded his right hand and in the center of his palm sat a flower. *"Do you know what this is?"* he asked.

"Yes," Vivi stammered. "Thistle. Symbolizing both evil and protection."

The man laughed his bone-rasping laugh again and grabbed Vivi's arm. Before she could move, he placed the thistle in her left hand.
*
"In the York, latent powers within a person are awakened. This is your power, Al-Lisan. The gift of control over all plants."*

Vivi cupped her trembling fingers around the small flower. "You can't be serious..."

*"Serious as death,"* the man answered with a hint of amusement in his voice. *"Command it, Reaper."*

Vivi wanted to protest, but the man's voice was steel. She looked at the thistle again. What would he do when his delusion was shattered and nothing happened? Lash out at her? He was certainly stronger and taller. She wouldn't be able to reach her guns in time.

"Thistle, wilt." she whispered. In her hand the pink petals browned faintly at the edges and collapsed inward. Before she had realized it, only a dead flower lay in her hands.

*"Killing off your weapons isn't the smartest move, little Reaper. But you'll learn."*

Vivi looked back up at the man. "What...who..._why?_"

Even though she couldn't see his face, she was suddenly convinced he was smirking at her. 

*"You'll find out at the Tower,"* he said, and the world whirled to light around her.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 16, 2009)

Death appears in the boat and stops time, "What now and cut to the chase Mona says with some firy. *I can not give you another assignment intill you drag yourself to a docter"* Death says and lit a cigarette. "Fine, by your words boss" Toph replies. *"As well you can tell the doc to remove some of your other scars as well* Death says. How many people in hell don't know what these scars mean to me Toph screams as the boat shakes some and starts coughing up some blood. *Till now see you later * Death says and disappears as time resume its self. Mark cuts the engine and looks at the blood running down Toph's chin, he did not say anything but turn the boat around heading back to the dock.

As Mark help Mona out of the boat, he wraps a arm around her to steady herself as they walk back to the cafe where the viper still is there. As Mark help Toph into the passager seat "It is my fault for not dragging you in the first place" "I forgot to ask Death something Toph says. "Ask him next time" Mark replies as he shut the door to the passager side and went around to get into the driver seat. As Mark starts it up and shifts into a gear and drives for awhile and stops and parking in the parking lot of a hospital. Toph still coughing up blood  It needs some creepy lightning to go with it" Mona says. "You are afraid or I heard a rumor the doc is crazy" Markie says to her. Mark turning off the engine and pocking the key and gets out, walking around the car and helping Toph getting out of the viper.

As they enter the lobby and went to the main desk tells then which level and which room to go to. As Toph and Mark takes the  elevator to the thrid floor, six door on the right. Toph looks around and see other people that are hurt or in pain This is going to take forever" Toph whisper and went to the desk and sign her name in and wait and fills out papers and walks back to Mark "Who never know this could go fast" Mark says I doubt it and I was thinking of scarying these people" Mona replies. "The doc and Death would be mad about that" Mark says. Toph went back filling out the papers and returning them back to the lady at the desk and plain wait till her name is called.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 17, 2009)

Pyro reaches the docks.
"Mr. Pyro sir!" Jimmy yells waving, "Heading back so soon?"
Pyro jumps in his boat and commands, "Lets go."

They reach the main land. Pyro jumps out and walks away, not leaving a tip this time. Jimmy shrugs it off and waits for his next passenger. Pyro pulls out the places his target might be located, some miles away.
_"Walking around like this is gonna be fucking annoying!"_ Pyro thinks looking around for a suitable car to steal.
He finds a car with a note on the windshield.
The note reads: Pyro, this should help you get around The York. Signed, Death.
The car is like his back in Detroit, its a Chevy Corvette Stingray but this one has flame decals on it.
"This car is fucking beautiful!" Pyro says hopping in the car.
Pyro can't find the keys, but has a thought, what if his old keys worked. He pulls them out of his pocket and sticks it in and starts the car. Pyro revs up the car in happiness.  He picks his first location, the farther one away. He slams the stick into first and takes off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2009)

Aero lunged forward, slashing across the air between him and his opponent. The black katana, acting as a channel for his ability, pushed air forward in a high speed slash. The air slammed into the man's chest, throwing him back and knocking the...wind out of him (irony ) 

The man grunted and Aero sped forward, slamming the flat of his blade into the man's head. Blood began to trickle from where the blade struck, but Aero didn't stop there. He kicked the man harshly in the stomach, drawing another groan of pain. 

"Come on, come on." Aero muttered. "Spit it out already." The man made a slashing gesture across his chest and laughed. Aero's forehead twitched. "Quit the games, asshole. Spill it."

The man laughed weakly and cracked open an eye. "The day I sell my soul to a dog of Death is the day an innocent man walks free in this infernal city."

Aero kicked him again. "This isn't Reaper work. I'm on my own here."

"It makes no difference. I will tell you nothing."

Aero kneeled down to the man's level, looking him in the eye. "Every year for the past 200 years, the followers of life have sent somebody into The York to _kill Death_. You know where and when they're coming this year. So spit it the fuck out."

"You do not understand? This year will be different. You have already lost."

*Begin Act 1: Yellow Stone, Silver knife*​


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 19, 2009)

Pyro stops infront of a fairly nice house. No cars outside, no bikes, the inside even looks empty. Instead of driving by he decides to get out and take a look. He knocks on the door and it creeks open. The place looks abondoned, sheets covering furniture, dust on almost everything, and it stunk. Pyro found a closed door he opens it and finds a staircase leading to a basement. Pyro lights a small fireball and walks down into the basement, the smell increases then he remembers what that smell is. The smell of sex. Pyros feet touched the floor and it sprung back at him, a mattress, the entire floor covered in mattresses all stained with blood, sweat, or sex.
"I hope this used to be her house. A girl with her looks shouldn't be comming to a place like this. This place is fucking discusting!"
Pyro exits the house turns around and sets it on fire. He gets into his car and drives to his next destination.

----

The Sin, really?" Pyro asks in disbelievement.
He walks past the long line of people and approches the bouncer, a big, scary fucking dude.
"Let me in." Pyro demands.
The man lets out a loud laugh, "you must not have been here long, have you? You can't just get in."
"Yeah i've been here for almost twenty hours!" The man infront says.
"Would you remember all the faces that went through these doors?" Pyro asks.
"Photographic memory, 'nough said." The man says.
Pyro grabs the picture of the woman out of his back pocket and shows the man.
"I could never forget this face, shes a regular but she's not in there now." The man tells Pyro and passes back the picture.
"Fuck! Thanks anyways man." Pyro thanks the man, hops in his car and drives to his next destination.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 19, 2009)

"Toph" a nurse call out who is wearing a sexy white top and a white mini skirt. Toph walks across the room, as the nurse shuts the door to the waiting room behind Toph and led her down a hallway to a room. "The doctor will be with you shortly but I will check you out first" the nurse says. "Whatever, just make it short so I can get out of here" Toph says to her and sits on the table. The nurse examines Toph, "drink this please it will put you in a easy state, that it will go smoothly and fast, if you do not put up a fight" the nurse says."Fine hand the potion then" Toph says and the nurse hands her peach looking liquid. Toph drank like a shot and throw the glass behind her and shatter to the floor and Toph fell into a daze, as Dr. PlumeBurg walks in and looks at her chart and starts working on Toph's neck and get away some of the scars on her body.

As Toph came out of her daze she is lying down and nake "what happen and where am I Toph ask herself? "You finally came out of it, the doctor did a good job on you" the nurse says. Toph sits up covering up her breasts and feels her throat, "How much is this going to cost me" Toph ask? "For you it is already pay for you and you want to know you pay for it is anamus" the nurse says. "When I am realdy I can get up, get dress and leave" Toph replies. "Yes" the nurse says and leaves the room while Toph gets dress. Toph gets dress, gets up and walks pass a mirror and gasp as she looks at her reflextion. "Now what, I am pretty again or lost part of my friends" Toph says.

As Death appears behind her *is to kill this man and do your job as a reaper."* Toph  turns around and study the photo that Death is holding. "It's Mark" Toph says and took the photo from him and study it more closly. it was not Mark, it is twin brother. Toph looks up as Death was gone. Toph runs out to the waiting room knowing she forgot to ask Death something and finds Mark. Mark looks up and almost drops his jaw "You look good" He says. "I got my assigment, we be parting sooner than I thought Toph says. "Fine with me, I need to get back to the parking deck, so I will see you later" Mark replies. As they leave the waiting room and takes the stairs to the main floor of the hospital and out the door. As they say good bye and Toph takes the viper to find the guy she needs to kill and takes off in a direction and Mark walks back to the parking deck.


----------

